# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية مجسم مشهد الإمام الحسين عليه السلام بالقديح ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تغطية مجسم  مشهد الإمام الحسين عليه السلام بالقديح ..

في القديح .. لقد تم تصميم مجسم لمشهد الامام الحسين عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ..

وقمنا بتغطية هذا العمل المبارك لكم اعزائي  ..

تفضلوا ..























انتمنى ان يعجبكم .. الدقة في التصوير ...

جميع الحقوق محفوظة لـ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ــاء الله تبارك الرح ــمن ..


شئ ج ــميل ومبهر ج ــداً ..


س ــلمت أيدي ج ــميع الـ ع ـاااملين والقائمين على هذا الـ ع ـمل الـ ح ـسيني ..


أبدع ــوا فيما أنـ ج ـزوا ..


الـ ص ـور تـ ش ـرح القلب ،، وتُهيج الروح المـ ش ـتاقه لزيارة سيدها أبا ع ـبدالله ع ـليه أفـ ض ـل الـ س ـلام ..


س ـلمت يمناك خ ـيي ش ــبكة ..


فالتـ ص ـوير في قمة الروع ـه وَ  الوض ـوح ..


دائمــاً دقيق ومميز في إلتقاطك المبدع ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـاافيه ،، وجـ ع ـله المولى في ميزان ح ـسناتك ..


مأج ــووور ومُثــاب بإذن الله ..


لا ع ـدمنا كل ج ـديد ومميز من ج ـهودكم ..



ودمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر لحضورك الرائع والمميز ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بوركتي .. 

كل المودة

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_شي جميل ومذهل_
_سلمت أيدي العاملين فيه_
_تسلم شبكة الناصرة الثقافية على الصور الرائعة_
_الله يعطيك العافية_
_تحياتي_

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*جُزيتـ خيراً أيها المعطاء ,,,*
*صور أشعلتـ بـ جوفيـ نيرانـ الشوقـ و الحنينـ ,,,*
*لـ تحقيقـ حلمـ الوصولـ لـ مرقد سيديـ الشهيد ,,,*
*أقدمـ أنفاسـ عمريـ المتبقيهـ ,,,*
*ثمناً ,,,*
*لـ زيارة ذاكـ الغريبـ ,,,*
*ألا ليتنيـ أملكـ الوسيلة ,,,*
*و أعرفـ الطريقـ ,,,*
*بوركتـ جهووودكـ الخيرة خييـ ,,,*
*و باركـ اللهـ لكـ عملاً قدمتهـ فيـ الحسينـ ,,,*
*و لـ الحسينـ و فيـ سبيلـ الحسينـ ,,,*
*دمتـ جرحاً حسينياً ,,,*
*و ثأراً مهدوياً نابضـ ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## أسرار الليل

مــــآآشــــــآآء الله ..
بجد فضـــــــيع ..
وشكله متعوووب عليـه بجد ..
الله يعطيهم العااافيــه ..
مثابيـن عليــه ان شااء الله ..
مشكووور أخووي شبكة النااصرهـ ..
يعطيك العاافيــه ..
تحيااتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*عظم الله اجوركم ،،*

*مآشآء الله تبآرك الله ،،*

*جهد متعووب عليه بصرآحهـ ،،*

*بجد روعهـ المُجسم مشهد الإمآم الحُسين عليه السلام ،،*

*ابدعوو وبقوهـ بعد ربي يعطيهم الف عآفيه على* 

*العمل الحُسيني المميز ،،*

*ربي يجعلهـ في ميزآن حسنآتهم إن شآء الله ،،*

*شبكة النآصرة* 

*مآشاء الله عليك خيي مُبدع والله بكل معنى الكلمه* 

*التصوير دقيق ووآضح جداً وإلتقآطاتك مميزهـ والزآويا إلا تختآرهآ روعه* 

*تسلم ع طرحك الحُسيني الرائع ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*وربي يجعله في ميزآن حسنآتك يآرب ،،*

*ربي مآيحرمني إبدآعك وتغطيآتك المميزهـ ،،*

*دمت بألف خير ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
عمل رائع و في غايه الاتقان اشبه بالحقيقه 
في ميزان اعمالهم ان شاء الله 
اخي شبكه ..
تصويرجميل عالي الذقه قمه في الابداع
الله يعطيك العاافيه 
دمتم في رقي 
تحيـــــااتي
جـــــــوري

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مـــــــــــــ شاءالله ــــــا
الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليك ياغريب يامظلوم كربلا
بجد روووووووووووووووووووووعه
في ميزان اعمالهم ياااااااارب
مأجورين ومثأبين جميعا
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشاء الله تبارك الله
المجسم كأنه حقيقي مرة
نفسي أشوفه في الحقيقة
الله يجزاك خير أخوي على التغطية
بالفعل التصوير مافي اروع منه 
ومن دقته
عدسة ثاقبه ومتميزة في الالتقاط
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على المجهودات الكبيرة والتغطيات الرائعة ..
والله يجزاهم خير على العمل الضخم الي سووه
وفي ميزان حسناتكم يارب ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بالمصاب 
السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين 
اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره يارب يا كريم 
مجهود مثاب عليه في ميزان اعمالهم الحسنه بإذن الله
وعدسه ما عدمناها يارب اقشعر بدني لرؤية المجسم وشوقتنا لزيارته 
في وين بالضبط بالقديح ،، والى متى بيضل المجسم ؟؟
موفق اخووي شبكه 
في ميزان اعمالك
دمت لكل خير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _شي جميل ومذهل_
> 
> _سلمت أيدي العاملين فيه_
> _تسلم شبكة الناصرة الثقافية على الصور الرائعة_
> _الله يعطيك العافية_
> 
> _تحياتي_



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك .. 

ربي يعافيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *جُزيتـ خيراً أيها المعطاء ,,,*
> *صور أشعلتـ بـ جوفيـ نيرانـ الشوقـ و الحنينـ ,,,*
> *لـ تحقيقـ حلمـ الوصولـ لـ مرقد سيديـ الشهيد ,,,*
> *أقدمـ أنفاسـ عمريـ المتبقيهـ ,,,*
> *ثمناً ,,,*
> *لـ زيارة ذاكـ الغريبـ ,,,*
> *ألا ليتنيـ أملكـ الوسيلة ,,,*
> *و أعرفـ الطريقـ ,,,*
> *بوركتـ جهووودكـ الخيرة خييـ ,,,*
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تواجد دائما ،، ان شاء الله خيتي ..

بوركتي .. ويعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مــــآآشــــــآآء الله ..
> بجد فضـــــــيع ..
> وشكله متعوووب عليـه بجد ..
> الله يعطيهم العااافيــه ..
> مثابيـن عليــه ان شااء الله ..
> مشكووور أخووي شبكة النااصرهـ ..
> يعطيك العاافيــه ..
> تحيااتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمين على التواجد ..

بروكتي .. 

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،* 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،* 
> *عظم الله اجوركم ،،* 
> *مآشآء الله تبآرك الله ،،* 
> *جهد متعووب عليه بصرآحهـ ،،* 
> *بجد روعهـ المُجسم مشهد الإمآم الحُسين عليه السلام ،،* 
> *ابدعوو وبقوهـ بعد ربي يعطيهم الف عآفيه على*  
> *العمل الحُسيني المميز ،،* 
> *ربي يجعلهـ في ميزآن حسنآتهم إن شآء الله ،،* 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تواجد دائما ان شاء الله ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> عمل رائع و في غايه الاتقان اشبه بالحقيقه 
> في ميزان اعمالهم ان شاء الله 
> اخي شبكه ..
> تصويرجميل عالي الذقه قمه في الابداع
> الله يعطيك العاافيه 
> دمتم في رقي 
> تحيـــــااتي
> جـــــــوري



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..

بوركتي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> مـــــــــــــ شاءالله ــــــا
> الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليك ياغريب يامظلوم كربلا
> بجد روووووووووووووووووووووعه
> في ميزان اعمالهم ياااااااارب
> مأجورين ومثأبين جميعا
> موفقين لكل خير وصلاح



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك ..

بوركتي خيتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشاء الله تبارك الله
> المجسم كأنه حقيقي مرة
> نفسي أشوفه في الحقيقة
> الله يجزاك خير أخوي على التغطية
> بالفعل التصوير مافي اروع منه 
> ومن دقته
> ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وجود رائع ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> عظم الله لكم الاجر بالمصاب 
> السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين 
> اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره يارب يا كريم 
> مجهود مثاب عليه في ميزان اعمالهم الحسنه بإذن الله
> وعدسه ما عدمناها يارب 
> اقشعر بدني لرؤية المجسم وشوقتنا لزيارته 
> في وين بالضبط بالقديح ،، والى متى بيضل المجسم ؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 تسلمي على التواجد ..

بداية القديح .. في وجة البلدية ..

الى متى ،، الله اعلم ..

كل المودة

----------


## نُون

جهد رائع ،، و فن راقي ..
تغطية جيدة جداً ..
شكراً لك ،،
تشرفتُ حقاً بالمرور ..
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


صور تعتلي الأصوات لرأيتها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..


وكأننا عن ذلك الكشهد المعظم...


رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..


لكل من عمل على هذا رفع دعائم هذا  العمل الحسيني الضخم ...


أقول له مُثاب و مأجور إن شاء الله تعالى..


وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم... 



بحق الحسين عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام...


ولك أخي... ابث شكري ودعواتي..


على هذا التصوير الدقيق للغاية ..

فالعدسة تفردت هنا بنهجها الحسيني ...فكفى بها أنها صور حسينية لتتفرد عن سواها ...


تصوير رااااااااائع...


جُزيتَ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى...


موفق ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ....


دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## شاري الطيب

*اخي العزيز* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*جُزيتَ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى...* 
*وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك* 
*دمت بعين المولى*  
*ماجورين ومثابين*

----------


## حسـونـ

السلام عليكم .. اخي الفاضل .. 

واسمح لي بأن انسخ الصور .. لكي احطهم في منتدى ثاني .. وحقوقك باقيه في الصورة ؟

تحياتي

----------


## أحلى زهر

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

تصوير في قمة الروعة و الوضوح ..

ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه ،، 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..


مأجور ومُثاب بإذن الله ..

لا عدمنا كل جديد و مميز من جهودكم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

_جهود مباركهـ_ 
_في ميزان حسناتهم_ 
_وعسااااااااااااااااااهم على القوهـ_


_يسلمووووووا_ 
_موفق لكل خير_

----------


## hope

*مـااشاء الله* 
*جمييل جداً* 
*يعطيك العافيه ع المجهود*
*الله يرزقنا جميعاً زياارة الحسين* 
*مآجور ومثاب خيوو * 
*تحياتي*

----------


## love1014

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ورحمة الله وبركتة
عظم الله اجرك يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان وعجل الله لك الفرج وسهل لك المخرج
اللهم احفظ كل من قام بهذا العمل الجبار والمتقن اجعل الحسين وآل بيته شفيعا ً له يوم لا ينفع مالا ً ولا بنون 
واتمنى له الموفقية في كل اموره

----------


## أموله

~~{{ يعــطيكـ .. الله الف عآفيه ..~~


يسلمو ع الموضوع القميل ..


يعطيكم الله العآفيه جميعآ ...


تحيآتوو ..~~

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله المجسم رووووووووووعه والصور واضحه والتصوير دقيق جداً
كل الشكر لك أخوي : شبكة الناصره
على التغطية وعلى جهودك ودائماً شبكة الناصره في الطليعه
جُزيت خيراً ويعطيك العافيه
وربي يعطي القائمين على هذا العمل ألف عافيه ومثابين ومأجورين إن شاء الله
دمت بخير
 ورزقنا الله زيارة الحسين عليه السلام في الدنيا وشفاعته في الآخرة 

أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## بحور الامل

مجسم جدا رائع الله يخلي شباب القديح الله يخليهم يارب

دووم في خدمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام

بيضل الي تاريخ 15 -1 

دائما مميزين شباب القديح 

كل عام يكون لهم تمثيل لواقعة الطف ضخم ومميز

تحياتي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين وعلى الولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين.
مشاء الله اكيد تعبوو عليه... 
سلمت ايدي العاملين عليه 
يسلمووو ووو ووو خيو شبكه الناصرة ^_^...

----------


## المميزة

روووعة
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## فرح

التصويييييييير جدا راااائع ومتقن 
يسلمووو خيي 
كل الشكر ع جهوووودكم الممــــــــيزه
وثابيييييين جميعا ان شاء الله 
وكل الشكر الى القائمين بهذا العمل والجهود الجباره 
دمتم وداااام عطائكم بلا حدووووووووووود

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

السلام عليك  يا ابا عبد االله  يا حسين  

رزقكم ورزقنا زيارته 

ان شاء الله 

تصميم رائع 

وتصوير اروع  

ما ننحرم جديد عدستكم 

دمت بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخوي على هيك تغطية 
اتمنيت اروح بس مالله كتب
مشكورين عالتغطية الرائعه
مأجورين

----------


## khozam

> 





جزاك الله خير يا شبكة على التصوير

تصوير رائع ومتقن ينم عن فنان

 من اروع ما رايت 

خسارة ما سنحت لي الفرصة لروية هذا المشهد الرائع المعبر بالورود

اسمح لي اخويي راح انسخ بعض الصور

تحياتي  وفي ميزان اعمالك

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد ..

السلام عليك يآغريب كربلاء 

في حيث توآجدي هنآك أحسست بالفعل وكآني موجوده عند قبره بـ كربلاء (عليه السلام )

تجسيد رآئع جداُ .. في ميزآان اعمالهم ويعطيهم الصحه والعافيه

سلمت أخي ع الطرح المميز
.
.
بوركتـ

----------


## مضراوي

.. السلام على ذبيح كربلاء ..
.. بجد روعه التصوير ودقيق جداً ..
..يعطيك الف عافيه ..
.. تحياتي 
مضراوي ..

----------

